# one for the girls



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

That is sure one to be proud of. Congrats and tell us the story.....


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Congrats Er Nurse way to go.. Cya Slick


----------



## Natlight (Feb 6, 2004)

Congrats. Saw the photo and article in the Free Press today.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

pg 13D 

congrats


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

wow-- well I really didnt know he was going to put my photo in the paper or I would have picked another with a better hair day  He had contacted me before this deer was shot, but we spoke after as well.

OK the story is... I am hunting in an area that the past 2 years has been getting a lot of pressure, It was 13th of NOV. I had hunted for a few days already 10th-12th and not seeing much activity, yet knowing they had to be active since I was seeing scrapes and tracks, plus the time of the season was upon us. I decided to change tactics a little, the afternoon of Nov. 13th I moved to another location, actually into a crab apple thicket. set up by 3 pm, 405 PM this guy, pictured above came cruising through, I hardly had time to get my bow pulled back and he was within range, I was only 9-10 ft up since crab apple trees arent very big, I forgot to give a grunt to stop him, I took the shot at him moving through, pretty sure I got a nice hit on him but my arrow fletching was visible as he took off. I waited until next morning because of that, but he was 100 yrds piled up, glad I waited it appeared to be a 1 lung angled into opposing side into the liver shot, so I didnt push him and he laid down pretty quick. My arrow was gone so it did pass through as he ran.
It was nice and cold out so I wasnt worried about the meat over night.

That is the story...
Thanks for all the congrats

Kathleen


----------



## She-Hunter (Sep 18, 2006)

Incredible :evil: Great job girl!

Trisha


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

Way to go.... Congratulations!!!!!!!:woohoo1:


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

Did the ole', "Hey i know who that is" when i saw the article!

Nice buck and nice story! Congratulations!


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Great job on the deer and that was a nice write up in the Free Press. Congrats.


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

Very nice deer!! Congrats


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

WOW - Very nice buck, with a bow too! Excellent! I'd be proud of that one too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Very good looking buck there!
Congrats to you.


----------



## WishIwasAHuntingWidow (Nov 29, 2006)

That is inspiring. I hope to do the same next season. I've decided to get ready and join the hunters next year.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Way to go ERN! That's one dandy deer!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Great buck. good job.


----------

